#  Krankenpflege >   Patient will sich nicht am Pfleger festhalten >

## PetraK

Ich habe einen guten Bekannten, der momentan seine Mutter pflegt. Er ist auch gelernter Altenpfleger. Er hat momentan nur das Problem, dass seine Mutter sich nicht an ihm festhalten will, wenn er ihr beim aufstehen aus dem Sessel helfen möchte. Seine Mutter verkrampft dann immer und hält sich an dem Tisch oder der Sessellehne fest. Es sieht aus, als hätte sie Angst umzufallen. 
Nun meine Frage: Gibt es hier igrendwelche "Tricks" mit denen man arbeiten kann? Zum Beispiel der Patientin etwas in die Hände geben.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Ich weiß nicht, ob man da mit "Tricks" arbeiten kann? Außerdem ist nichts darüber angegeben, ob die Mutter geistig noch voll auf der Höhe ist oder nicht. Man kann sich ohne ein paar mehr Kenntnisse  kein Bild darüber machen, warum sie sich nicht festhält. Bis jetzt scheint es sich um ein psychisches Problem zu handeln. Es kann auch andere Gründe für diese "Berührungsangst" geben.
Um wirklich etwas dazu zu sagen oder gar raten zu können, müßte man mehr über den gesundheitlichen Zustand und die Verfassung dieser Mutter wissen. Es kann ja auch einfach der Stolz und Wille sein, noch selbt aufstehen zu können, bzw. zu wollen.
Herzlichst 
Ruhebärbele

----------


## spokes

vielleicht möchte/will sich die Mutter einfach nicht an ihrem Kind (=Sohn) festhalten?

----------


## PetraK

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es sich um eine "Berührungsangst" handelt. An diesem Satz könnte aber etwas dran sein: "Es kann ja auch einfach der Stolz und Wille sein, noch selbt aufstehen zu können, bzw. zu wollen." 
Die Situation hat sich nun wieder etwas geändert, denn nun kann die Frau tatsächlich wieder selbständig aufstehen. Vielleicht durch abgesetzte Medikamente. Aber das Problem kann natürlich demnächst wieder auftreten.

----------


## feli

Wenn das gar nicht geht mit der "Aufstehhilfe" kommte evtl. ein Lifter infrage. CLICK
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## PetraK

Ich wusste nicht, dass man diese Aufstehhilfen auch für den Privathaushalt kaufen kann.
Wobei ich auch nicht weiß, ob er dafür auch wieder einen Zuschuss bekommt. Er hat sich nämlich letztes Jahr bereits einen Treppenlift einbauen lassen, so einen: Sitzlift - Unabhängige Informationen auf dem Treppenlift Magazin
Dafür gabs dann auch Geld von der Pflegeversicherung.

----------


## feli

Wenn Du mal auf einer Pflegemesse herumschaust, dann gibt es sehr viele Gerätschaften und Dinge mit denen man sich das Liegen, Lagern und pflegen erleichtern kann.
Das Problem ist halt nur die Finanzierung und daß man eine Indikation für so ein Teil erhalten muß um das genehmigt zu bekommen. 
Sicherlich wäre der Einsatz mancher Geräte " Rücken und Gelenksschonender" als wenn man rein volkswirtschaftlich gesehen das zuständige Pflegepersonal früher in den Ruhestand schicken müßte. So rechnet man aber leider nicht.
rückenschonend arbeiten, gilt als günstiger, wobei der Rücken sicherlich nicht das Einzige ist, daß man sich in
der Pflege ruinieren kann. 
Ich würde mich mit der Kranken/Pflegekasse in Verbindung setzen und erst einmal erkundigen unter welchen Vorraussetzungen eine Verordnung möglich ist. 
Manchmal hat man das Glück auch privat gebrauchte Gerätschaften kaufen zu können.
Ich habe zb. anfang letzten Jahres einen fast neuen Rollstuhl bei Ebay ersteigern können.
Den hat Mutter zwar von der Krankenkasse bekommen.
Aber der ist dermaßen schwer, und man konnte ihn kaum ordentlich zerlegen um in das Auto zu
bekommen, daß das eine Tortur war und keine Erleichterung, wenn man Mutter darin transportieren
mußte. Nicht zuletzt ruinierte man sich die Rücksitze und das Innenleben des Autos mit dem sperrigen Teil von der Kasse. 
Neu hätte dieser Rollstuhl, der kaum gebraucht war ca 800-900  gekostet.
Ich ersteigerte ihn für 35 und hab dann freiwillig etwas mehr gegeben.- 
Die Familie hatte diesen für den Großvater gekauft, der aber nur einmal darin gesessen hatte. 
Vielleicht googelst Du auch mal und schaust, ob Du etwas günstiges findest.
Manchmal rechnet sich der gesamte Antragskram usw. nicht einmal, wenn man sich umschaut,
und man kann das besser selbst gut gebraucht finanzieren. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------

